# Uber email about ATO



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Dear Hugh,

The Australian Taxation Office (ATO) has issued an official notice requiring information from Uber about its driver-partners. We are writing to advise you that this request includes details about your driver-partner account and any payments you received in the 2015/16 and 2016/17 financial years up to 31 March 2017. Please note that the ATO has signalled it is likely to continue to require information on a quarterly basis going forward.

In accordance with the notice, as legally required and as permitted under the Driver Privacy Statement (Non-U.S.), we will be providing the ATO with the following information about your driver-partner account during those periods:


Birth date
Contact details (mobile phone number and email address)
Bank account number and BSB (currently on file)
Australian Business Number (if currently on file)
Vehicle details (vehicle registration, make, model and year)
Date commenced as Uber driver-partner
Date ceased as Uber driver-partner (if applicable)
Date of last trip made
Value and date of all payments received for the 2015/2016 and 2016/2017 financial years (up to 31 March 2017).

For your information, details of the payments you received in these periods are available on the partner dashboard - just head to partners.uber.com.

For further information regarding the ATO and its data matching programs, you can visit its website here . You can also contact them by phone on 13 72 26. The ATO's view on ride-sharing and tax can also be found by visiting its website here.

Sincerely,

Uber


----------



## penguine (Apr 16, 2017)

Did you file your tax returns for mentioned years?
Did you pay GST and income tax on uber income?


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

penguine said:


> Did you file your tax returns for mentioned years?
> Did you pay GST and income tax on uber income?


YES I HAVE BECAUSE I HAVE WORKED IN I.T. AND HAVE A "DATA MATCHING" SYSTEM FOR A CLIENT WITH OVER 3.5 MILLION RECORDS !

I RUN IT OFF A $1,000 DESKTOP COMPUTER AND THEY CAN GET RESULTS IN SECONDS.

Variations of this thread from other drivers have appeared on forum in last 10 minutes


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't think it's aim at any one driver, but all drivers having had anything to do with Uber.

Finally the ATO get serious! There is no hiding now


----------



## MochiMochi (May 16, 2017)

Hi,

I received the exact same e-mail and I am very confused on how taxes work. 
I can't find any info online that match my situation but I am sure many other people are doing the same.
I am on a working holiday and I started doing UberEats (on a bicycle) during the last week of March 2017, do you know if I need to do anything?
I am leaving Australia next June. Do I have to pay taxes on my 2 months of working for UberEats? 

Thank you!


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

MochiMochi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received the exact same e-mail and I am very confused on how taxes work.
> I can't find any info online that match my situation but I am sure many other people are doing the same.
> ...


Yes you have to pay tax on your income from UberEats. If you are only doing UberEats and earn less than 75000 then you dont have to pay GST. More information can be found here: https://www.ato.gov.au/individuals/...s/coming-to-australia/working-holiday-makers/

Since Uber doesnt take income tax out of what they pay you, you will have a bill that you need to pay based on your income


----------



## weekendnightdriver (Sep 5, 2016)

MochiMochi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received the exact same e-mail and I am very confused on how taxes work.
> I can't find any info online that match my situation but I am sure many other people are doing the same.
> ...


UberEats is not transportation service.
You don't need to register for GST unless you make $75,000/year from it, which is definitely impossible.
Just pay for income tax from UberEats before you leave.


----------

